# Acer, good or bad?



## premierxxx

Guys. I want to know whether Acer brand laptops are good or not? 


I know that you get what you pay for, and previously my mom has bought an Acer laptop on QVC for $599, which I didn't like much. Simply because it had a slow AMD processor, and plastics weren't too good. I send it back and replaced it with Lenovo, with a fast Core 2 Duo T6500 for $499. Plastics on Lenovo are better compared to that one Acer, in my opinion.

But none the less, I did not own an Acer for more than a few days, I can not properly say whether Acer laptops are good or bad. 


Thus my question to those who use Acer or have used them in the past for some time.  Are Acer laptops any good in the long run? 


Acer Aspire 18 inch looks very attractive to me for some reason.


----------



## kc-atl

Acer is fine for a low end and i am using one now...


----------



## Bodaggit23

Low end? 

Acer has been building laptops longer than anyone else. They're top notch.

All brands offer lower spec models, and that has no reflect on the quality of the brand.


----------



## Fatback

My first Acer laptop lasted 9 months, my replecment for that laptop lasted 6 months, after that I got my money back.

I bought another Acer about a year after that, it lasted 2 months used the warranty to get another and that one lasted almost a year, then I got my money back.

I work at computer shop and I would say a good 45% of the laptops that people bring in for repair are Acer. Most of them are ones that are less then a year old. I never recommend an acer laptop to anybody. They do make great netbooks though but I will never buy or recommend one of there laptop's again.

I have also owned an Asus, Dell, and HP all of which lasted until I sold them or traded them in for something else.

I am not saying Acer is bad, but I'm just stating my opinion and experience with them.


----------



## DaveSi677

Honestly that can be said about any other laptop brand!

I have an Acer... I have the Acer Ferrari 4000 series which when it came out was pretty much top of the line... well it's 3 years I have it and not one problem with it at all!  The only problem I had was the AC Adapter took a crapper on me... but Acer's customer service replaced for me at no charge 6 months after the warranty was finished!

Btw Acer's customer service is mostly done in the US for North America unlike Toshiba, HP and Dell.  You never know where you will be transfered too with one of those 3!  But that is only for customer service...


----------



## premierxxx

@ Fatback


This is exactly why I asked this question. Some people keep telling me Acer is a joke. The one I had for a few days appeared to be very cheap. I'm talking about for a few days use key markings were getting erased. Cheap plastics. Cheap everything. 

I'm a strong believer that you get what you pay for, and Acer is out of the window for me. Just not worth it.

I'm looking strongly at Asus, Dell, and Toshiba.


----------



## Fatback

premierxxx said:


> @ Fatback
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I asked this question. Some people keep telling me Acer is a joke. The one I had for a few days appeared to be very cheap. I'm talking about for a few days use key markings were getting erased. Cheap plastics. Cheap everything.
> 
> I'm a strong believer that you get what you pay for, and Acer is out of the window for me. Just not worth it.
> 
> I'm looking strongly at Asus, Dell, and Toshiba.



Asus makes some of the best most affordable laptops IMO.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Acer is great for low end.. same with emachines and compaq. If your looking for more of a stronger computer and built better, Try HP, Gateway, and Toshiba. Been working with those brands for years and found them to be the best.


----------



## ganzey

dannaswolcott said:


> Acer is great for low end.. same with emachines and compaq. If your looking for more of a stronger computer and built better, Try HP, Gateway, and Toshiba. Been working with those brands for years and found them to be the best.



dont try gateway, they are just as bad as compaq. 

some good brands are HP, ASUS, TOSHIBA, LENEVO, SONY


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Acer laptops are GREAT laptops.Many people will say they suck becauase they usually last for a year the most,but that is strictly not true.

I have an Acer laptop which I bought back in 2004. year and today its working perfect.Just like the day I bought it.I am using that Acer laptop for almost 7 years and NOTHING never stopped working except for the CD/DVD-ROM drive which I replaced just once in 7 years and it was cheap as hell.I am sure you can give 100 dollars for the CD/DVD-ROM drive once in 7 years lol.Anyway with that Acer laptop I have I can play today's tops games with no problems and everything is working just perfect.If you would take a look at its specifications you would say its a peace of crap,but it actually runs programs and games MUCH faster and better then those laptops with stronger specifications.I tested it so I know.Weird but true.
That Acer laptop I have is just so damn stable.I haven't reinstalled my XP OS on it since the year I bought it  Right now I am writing this from my 7 years old Acer laptop.Everything is working just like the first day I bought it......the touch mouse,the keyboard,the speakers,all the entrances such as VGA,USB and so on...,the LCD screen,all the lights,ventilator,HDD,CD/DVD-ROM drive,processor and so on......everything!Everything is working just perfect.
I am planning to use this laptop for at least next few years.It will probably be more then 10 years which isn't the short period at all!

So Acer laptops are great.They are my favorite type of laptops.If you take a good care of them,they will work for more then 10 years.
As for specifications,just configure the options in Windows OS,options in the graphic card driver,games (if you are playing any) and EVERYTHING will work great.All those options are not there for nothing 

Trust me Acer laptops are great!Just take a good care of it and it will work 10 years minimum!

My Acer laptop---> Acer Travelmate 4000 series---> 7 YEARS OLD AND STILL WORKS LIKE NEW.BOUGHT IN 2004. YEAR.

My mom's Acer laptop---> Acer Ferrari 3000---> 8 YEARS OLD AND STILL WORKS LIKE NEW.BOUGHT IN 2003. YEAR.




Cheers!


----------



## dannaswolcott

ganzey said:


> dont try gateway, they are just as bad as compaq.
> 
> some good brands are HP, ASUS, TOSHIBA, LENEVO, SONY



I have many gateway laptops and desktops in the house. Been dealing with them for years. Recommend them 100%. I never had problems.


----------



## ganzey

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> My Acer laptop---> Acer Travelmate 4000 series---> 7 YEARS OLD AND STILL WORKS LIKE NEW.BOUGHT IN 2004. YEAR.
> 
> My mom's Acer laptop---> Acer Ferrari 3000---> 8 YEARS OLD AND STILL WORKS LIKE NEW.BOUGHT IN 2003. YEAR.



umm, 2004+7= 2011
2003+8 = 2011

It is still 2009


----------



## Machin3

Its a good company although they load so much crap onto it that I had to uninstall a lot of it in order for it to run faster. But overall I recommend it to use for light work.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Fatback said:


> I work at computer shop and I would say a good 45% of the laptops that people bring in for repair are Acer.



Whoa. What kind of cr@p you guys sell there?  Lol JK JK 

That's shocking. I would think they knew how to make a good laptop by now.


----------



## Fatback

Bodaggit23 said:


> Whoa. What kind of cr@p you guys sell there?  Lol JK JK
> 
> That's shocking. I would think they knew how to make a good laptop by now.



Yea Acer has been around for a long time, they should know what they are doing by now. You also have to realize that sense Acer is so popular for there cheap prices, then a lot of people buy them. Which is probably why so many people bring them in. Although they shouldn't be messing up in the first place. I just think Acer has become lazy or are cutting back on quality to save money.

How ever I have used several Acer netbooks and I think they are good machines. There desktops are alright as well, although I haven't used any of there newer ones.


----------



## FATALiiTYz

ganzey said:


> umm, 2004+7= 2011
> 2003+8 = 2011
> 
> It is still 2009



Exactly, things can change alot in 7yrs


----------



## typhoonblue

In my view, Acer is not bad but also not good. I have a laptop which used without any damage nearly 4 years . but it is not very good, because I do not which part is the best compare to lots of brands


----------



## TrainTrackHack

I don't like them, not at all. Designs and keyboards for the most part are rubbish for what I have seen. Then there are other flaws and quirks I'd nitpick about, but all computers seem to have those...


----------



## Hsv_Man

The Acer Aspire laptop is especially bad with constantly having issues I haven't looked at other Acer laptops cause that was enough for me Asus laptops are the best for reliability and warranty though with a huge 24 month warranty worldwide on hardware.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ganzey said:


> umm, 2004+7= 2011
> 2003+8 = 2011
> 
> It is still 2009



Lol take a look at that this way.I bought it on the beginning of the first month in 2004.So the entire 2004,2005,2006,2007,2008 and almost the entire 2009. and now soon in 2010. year it will be 7 years Right now its still more then 6 years old but for about 25 days it will be 7 years old.
Same for my mom's laptop which will be almost 8 years old.Not yet,but for about 25 days it will be.


----------

